# GETTIN A LIL WORRIED! :(`



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

Ok, so i checked my camera yesterday evening, and only had 13 pics. They were of the doe that got bye me last year. I'm gettin a little worried. Haven't seen my 9-point or even signs of him in the last week. Did see that little four point yesterday about 1:45 and got some pics with my camera, and the does the other morning by some pear trees, but still no "Big Jo"... what you guys think? I havent been checking my camera all that much, maybe once a week, sometimes two. I did cut a handfull of limbs out of the way about 15 yards from my feed, Did I cut to much and he notice?


----------



## Mandanhouse (Mar 31, 2009)

Yep. He's spooked. He probably checked his camera and saw pics of you checking yours.

These bucks are wily and smart.

In all seriousness - I doubt he's spooked. Things change all the time. Trees fall, grass burns, leaves drop. As daylight shortens and food sources change - there will be more patterning.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Trapper.....

One thing is don't check your cam too much. I did that my first year with a trail cam......i made the deer turn nocturnal. I could tell by the picture they kept coming later and later at night or early am....then it turned to all activity at night. Yes some full moon phases...but I think they just knew something was not right. I was checking the trail cam once or twice a week.

Now I don't check them for 2+ weeks.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Chuck Smith said:


> Trapper.....
> 
> One thing is don't check your cam too much. I did that my first year with a trail cam......i made the deer turn nocturnal. I could tell by the picture they kept coming later and later at night or early am....then it turned to all activity at night. Yes some full moon phases...but I think they just knew something was not right. I was checking the trail cam once or twice a week.
> 
> Now I don't check them for 2+ weeks.


I agree, the more you check it the more scent you leave. :wink:


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Summer patterns are almost all but off now too. Like said earlier, patterning is not done yet... Game is always changing. GL.


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

well the more i thought about it, the more i figured it was the weather. I checked it today and yesterday morning cause i was being stupid and got anxious, but i had 73 yesterday at noon. and 25 today. BUT!!!! FREAKIN BATTERIES! They weren't charged enough to run the flash so atleas 80 of those pics were solid black!!! GRRR!!!! I'm from south east oklahoma and we just had about a week and a half of littlerally non stop rain. Pouring sprinkling, misting, then back to pouring, so I think it was the weather that threw them off. But, with those pictures starting to show back up, i'm thinkin they're moving back in, so i'm gonna do like ya'll said and wait to check my camera, and the only thing is Bow season here, starts thursday, should i check it sometime between now and then or wait couple weeks before i even sit out?


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

check your trail cam every once and a while when you sit in your stand. doesnt have to be every time but you are out there anyways so check it.


----------

